

Natural Language Generation for Spam - Dn_Ab
http://lingpipe-blog.com/2012/03/31/natural-language-generation-for-spam/

======
Scaevolus
This is spam generated using a markov text generator, not an ELIZA-style
phrasebook.

It's not really "black-hat NLP", since the generator has no concept of
semantics, only n-gram probabilities.

------
Dn_Ab
The only slightly redeemable aspect of spam is that the first bot to write
poetry may well be an evolutionary descendant of the spam-anti spam war.

